# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolishing wall in kitchen

## Nic0

Hi Guys 
I am demoing a wall in the kitchen and decided to hold onto the framing instead of dumping it in the skip, the wood is bloody hard and is red in color, could it be cedar? the house is a queenslander and i think it was built in the 60s or 70s. Attached is a photo any idea on what it is and what it may be worth?   
Cheers, 
Peter

----------


## Gaza

That's American Oregon not cedar   
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jimfish

I wouldn't of thought either Cedar or Oregon would be considered hard.though I agree it looks like Oregon

----------


## METRIX

Looks like Oregon, worth nothing, but then everything is worth something to someone, but not much for that.

----------

